# Split Conduit



## smeric28 (Nov 16, 2009)

Anybody know of any kind of conduit that i can use to retrofit over some NMC that needs physical protection. there are no boxes anywhere near where the run should be enclosed so i don't want to have to cut, pull and splice. What would be ideal is if i could pull the NMC away from the beam and snap something around it. and yes this is outside so whatever it is should not rust. (this is also why i'm not using that surface mount indoor stuff). 


Ok i can't remember the name of this stuff but it is rated for damp location and is a non metallic flexable cable and it's not SO cord. It might be type UF

In short it does not need to be ripped out


----------



## sparkyob (Feb 27, 2009)

Wiremold makes some plastic products for this application.


----------



## sparkyob (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry, didn't see for outdoor application!:thumbsup:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

You cant have romex outdoors. Since it's a code violation, it's a good reason to tear it out and do it right.


----------



## smeric28 (Nov 16, 2009)

*it did pass inspection*

i should add this is in my own house, on a deck and the electrical was permitted by the previous owner and inpsected. I just don't like the vertical run from the basement to the covered deck rafters, and want it protected from physical damage.


----------



## sparkyob (Feb 27, 2009)

Rip a piece of pvc pipe with a table saw, leaving most of the diameter of the pipe,place over pipe & strap. 
Best I can come up with if you want to leave existing romex.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

It doesn't matter if it passed. It could have been missed. I fix crap all the time that was "passed". If this is your house, have some pride, and do it right.


----------



## smeric28 (Nov 16, 2009)

*what the heck*

what I was trying to convey is that I believe except for not being physically protected along said length that he install is completely compliant with nec and local codes. so now if you have something produtive to add like the name of a product I would be happy to hear it. please note I did not post this in the code questions section


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

From the 2008 NEC:

334.12 Uses Not Permitted.
(B) Types NM and NMS. Types NM and NMS cables
shall not be used under the following conditions or in the
following locations:
(1) Where exposed to corrosive fumes or vapors
(2) Where embedded in masonry, concrete, adobe, fill, or
plaster
(3) In a shallow chase in masonry, concrete, or adobe and
covered with plaster, adobe, or similar finish
*(4) In wet or damp locations*



If it's outside, it's a wet or damp location. Even though the conductors look like thhn/thwn, you will not find a "w" anywhere on the conductors. 

You can't sleave it. Not outside. Conduit and wire (thwn) is the way to go. You are an industrial electrician, so running pipe and wire should be easy.



> so now if you have something produtive to add


I believe helping out a fellow electrician to fix a job properly is productive.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

knowshorts,

The OP specifies he is using NMC cable, which is rated for damp or corrosive environments. There is a difference between NM and NMC cable.

Depending on where this is run with the deck, it very well may be a damp location and permitted to be used.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I have seen something like that on power poles. It looks like they use it to protect a ground wire, or possibly a phone drop to underground. Extends from ground level up the pole several feet. Don't know what it is called or who handles it.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I never saw that the OP edited his post and changed NM to NMC. I based my above answers on what I originally read.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

smeric28 said:


> what I was trying to convey is that I believe except for not being physically protected along said length that he install is completely compliant with nec and local codes. so now if you have something produtive to add like the name of a product I would be happy to hear it. please note I did not post this in the code questions section


Wow somebody is a bit easy to irritate tonight :icon_evil:.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

BigJohn20 said:


> knowshorts,
> 
> The OP specifies he is using NMC cable, which is rated for damp or corrosive environments. There is a difference between NM and NMC cable.
> 
> Depending on where this is run with the deck, it very well may be a damp location and permitted to be used.


I doubt he has NMC...I've never even seen it before.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I doubt he has NMC...I've never even seen it before.


I agree. The only place I've seen it is in the code book. Never in real life.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> I agree. The only place I've seen it is in the code book. Never in real life.


 Same here.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Maybe by NMC he was thinking Non Metallic Conduit, like PVC.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Woops just read the revision. Maybe he meant Non Metallic Cable. Gotta be UF.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Then again maybe Peter D did the work, it could be some knob and tube that got taken from another job and he wanted to save some money on his side job.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Then again maybe Peter D did the work, it could be some knob and tube that got taken from another job and he wanted to save some money on his side job.


 You are probably right.:whistling2:


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I doubt he has NMC...I've never even seen it before.


Never seen it either, but some of my boss' friends refer to UF as NMC. Confused the hell out of me the first time I heard it holding a roll of UF in my hands.


----------



## smeric28 (Nov 16, 2009)

its grey flat cable it think it's type uf. I don't do residential stuff very often so i can't recognize some stuff from 30ft and i haven't crawled over the bushes to read the jacket yet.

I'm not normally easy to irritate, but the take pride in your work comment rubbed the wrong way.

And yes i don't have any problem running conduit, and replacing wire i just didn't want to make more work then i needed to.

Maybe it's the way we talk here in cleveland but the only guy who directly tried to answer my question was a fellow clevelander :thumbup:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

smeric28 said:


> its grey flat cable it think it's type uf. I don't do residential stuff very often so i can't recognize some stuff from 30ft and i haven't crawled over the bushes to read the jacket yet.
> 
> I'm not normally easy to irritate, but the take pride in your work comment rubbed the wrong way.
> 
> ...


You need to lighten up. My "pride" comment was stated because you were looking for a way to sleeve nm cable. I then learned you edited your original post to say nmc and now I learn it might be uf. You're getting bent out of shape and you still don't know what kind of cable you have.

If this is your house, and it is uf, and you can't get within 30 feet of it, or you need to climb bushes to get to it, does it really need to be protected from physical damage?


----------



## smeric28 (Nov 16, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> You need to lighten up. My "pride" comment was stated because you were looking for a way to sleeve nm cable. I then learned you edited your original post to say nmc and now I learn it might be uf. You're getting bent out of shape and you still don't know what kind of cable you have.
> 
> If this is your house, and it is uf, and you can't get within 30 feet of it, or you need to climb bushes to get to it, does it really need to be protected from physical damage?


Possibly not, probably how it passed inspection. But still I don't like it and I think it's ugly so I was hoping somebody might make something like wiremold does for indoors that i can use outdoors. Who knows maybe wiremold does make something all plastic that i can use i'll go google it now.


----------



## smeric28 (Nov 16, 2009)

called the local wire mold distributor no luck. i guess what i'm going to do is rout a slot in the back of some wood molding and cover it with that.


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

Regarding your NMC cable, according to 334.10 , B (1) it is allowed in dry, moist, damp or corrosive locations. The other fellow who coated 334.12 B did not notice that NMC was not one of the wires listed. My suggestions are: attach two 1x2 pieces of wood along side of the cable, spread them to match a 1x4" piece of Hemp Fir, rough cut on one side for looks. Then screw the 1x4" to the two 1x2" so you can remove them easily if needed. Then paint them to match the house. The other way is to use a table saw or band saw and split a PVC conduit, you can wrap the cable with it, use a few stainless hose clamps, strap all this to the house with two hole straps, then paint the pvc to match the house. You may want to use sch 80 to help prevent the tendency of sch 40 to bend. Leave the bottom open to allow any water to drain out.
David Channell SSE


----------



## smeric28 (Nov 16, 2009)

David Channell said:


> Regarding your NMC cable, according to 334.10 , B (1) it is allowed in dry, moist, damp or corrosive locations. The other fellow who coated 334.12 B did not notice that NMC was not one of the wires listed. My suggestions are: attach two 1x2 pieces of wood along side of the cable, spread them to match a 1x4" piece of Hemp Fir, rough cut on one side for looks. Then screw the 1x4" to the two 1x2" so you can remove them easily if needed. Then paint them to match the house. The other way is to use a table saw or band saw and split a PVC conduit, you can wrap the cable with it, use a few stainless hose clamps, strap all this to the house with two hole straps, then paint the pvc to match the house. You may want to use sch 80 to help prevent the tendency of sch 40 to bend. Leave the bottom open to allow any water to drain out.
> David Channell SSE


Thanks Dave. the post it's mounted on is treated 4x4 supporting the deck roof. I think i'm going to do exactly what you suggest except i'm going to use pressure treated so that it matches. I do woodworking on the side... it's not exactly an oak desk but i should be able to handle it  I'm thinking i will run it high enough that it's protected by the eve's of the deck and leave both top and bottom open

also... the only thing i added when i edited was the second paragraph about it possibly type TU. I knew the whole time it was the moisture rated stuff i just didn't know what to call it.


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

te12co2w said:


> I have seen something like that on power poles. It looks like they use it to protect a ground wire, or possibly a phone drop to underground. Extends from ground level up the pole several feet. Don't know what it is called or who handles it.


Ive got that before from my supply house

Its from arlington, called U-GUARD two different sizes i believe


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Carlon makes a tounge and groove pvc pipe that for the life of me i cannot find on carlons site anyway look it up here on electricain talk we have dissucsed this product before. Its a neet product and i think it will suit you just fine.


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

It's called "Split Duct" but I have not seen it smaller than 2". It sure comes in handy when you damage a telephone duct or feeder conduit, if you have not damaged the cables.


----------

